# Cedar Candle Holders



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yet more cedar, this time candle holders. Wow, the colorations:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well done Mark. The only thing I might have did different would be on the last one have a bigger base.


----------

